# Android Interface Disappears



## Anthony Wilson (May 28, 2020)

I like this device, but often the Android interface disappears, so I have to unplug it and plug it back in to fix. 

Any ideas?


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

There have been several threads and posts about it:

Black Android TV Screen


----------



## Anthony Wilson (May 28, 2020)

Didn’t see it. Thank you.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I thought I was a lucky one with no lockups or disappearing Android screens but in the past few days...had 1 from column A and one from column B!


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

jimpmc said:


> There have been several threads and posts about it:
> 
> Black Android TV Screen


I posted this over at that link, in case anyone here doesn't see it:



BillyClyde said:


> Are all of you powering it using the USB on your TV instead of using the included power brick?
> 
> I noticed I had no black screens the whole time I used it in another room with the power brick, then I moved it to a bedroom tv and just decided to use the TV's USB port, which worked initially but then today, the next day it was turned on, I then had my first black screen on the Android TV home screen.
> 
> Maybe not having the proper power is the cause? TiVo does say you must use the supplied power adapter.


----------

